
ESNext Proposal: The Pipeline Operator - dsego
https://github.com/gilbert/es-pipeline-operator
======
haburka
I think this is cool! One way to do something similar is just return the
result in modification function and then do chaining, like typical js.

------
nyxtom
Would be nice if the pipeline operator also supported promise chains.

~~~
paulhodge
Async/await is the replacement for promise chains.

------
loa_in_
I for one argue to add this, just because it gives more flexibility.

